# الى كل المشرفين والمهتمين ببرنامج powershape



## eori911 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اتمنى من الله حد يساعدنى فى المشكله دى 
انا بشغل power shape 6060 وبعد السيت اب بيفتح عادى ولما ارسم اى حاجه مهما كانت واضغط على escape واحاول اعدل فيها الاقى البرنامج مش شايف اللى انا رسمته اصلا يعنى ارسم خط مثلا ولما احاول اغير فى طوله او اتجاهه البرنامج مش حاسس بيه انه اترسم خالص مع انه ظاهر قدامى بس لونه اسود ومش منور اصفر علشان يتعدل فيه ولو حاولت افتح اى رسمه عملتها على جهاز تانى تفتح عادى بس برده مش عايز يعدل فيه حاجه 
انا غيرت النسخه وغيرت البرنامج وعملت scan على الجهاز كله قبل النسخه وبعدها ونفس المشكله بس انا لاحظت ان المشكله دى عندى كمان فى جهاز الشغل الجديد علما بأن الجهازين نفس المكونات تقريبا نوع البورده والبروسيسور amd وكارت الشاشه ati فى جهازى وجهاز الشغل ونفسى اعرف المشكله دى حلها ايه 
ارجو الافاده ولكم الاجر عند الله*
بس فى حاجه انا كتبت الموضوع ده يوم 29/10 ومافيش اى اجابه لو المشكله مالهاش حل ممكن تردو حتى ده لو حد اصلا اهتم بالموضوع ومش عارف ليه المشرفين مش بيحاولو يردو ويفهمونى ايه الحل فى ده انا مش عارف اشغل ونفسى حد يرد ويساعدنى حتى ل قال انه مش عارف ​


----------



## alaarekabe (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انا ماشتغلتش على powershape 6060 انت حاول تنزل الـ 8080 افضل وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك كويس ولو فى شغل انت عاملو على 6060 هيفتح معاك على 8080 ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق


----------



## eori911 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

alaarekabe قال:


> انا ماشتغلتش على powershape 6060 انت حاول تنزل الـ 8080 افضل وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك كويس ولو فى شغل انت عاملو على 6060 هيفتح معاك على 8080 ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق


 
انا مش معترض على رأيك بس المشكاه ان البرنامج شغال على اى جهاز تانى غير amdوانا مش عارف ده من ايه انا هجرب بس انا حاسس ان المشكله دى ليها اعدادات معينه مع نوع كارت الشاشه اللى انا ذكرته ATI بس حبيت افهم من حد يكون متخصص فى البرنامج ويكون قابل نفس المعضله دى 
طيب ممكن طلب اى حد هيقرا الموضوع د وجهازه نفس الامكانيات المذكوره يبلغنى ان العيب مش منهم علشان افهم بس وياريت يقوللى هو شغال بأى اصدار من البرنامج او لو جهازه نفس الامكانيات ايه برامج الرسم اللى شغاله عليه
ويا رب حد يرد عليا


----------



## alaarekabe (2 نوفمبر 2009)

يا باشا البرنامج بيشتغل على اى جهاز بنتيوم 4 بس اللى يفرق اداء البرنامج وسرعته ده على حسب امكانيات البرسيسور والرامات وكرت الشاشة انت لوجهازك بتيوم 4 البرنامج هيشتغل 
ممكن يكون الرنامج اللى عندك فى ملف ضارب او مش كامل حاول تجرب نسخة تانى تكون مرخصة يعنى معاها الباف والدنجل او يكون عند الكراك . 
على فكرة مفيش اعدادت بتتعمل للجهاز البرنامج بعد التسطيب بيشتغل على طول


----------



## mostafa ebid (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## eori911 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

العيب طلع من كارت الشاشه انا جربت كارت g force 8500 GT واشتغل تمام ولما رجعت الكارت تانى عمل تنفس المشكله بس انا لسه عايز افهم ايه اللى يخللى كارت 1 جيجا يعمل كدا اكيد فى حاجه غير انه يكون التعريف نزل غلط لان دى مش مره واحده ولا جهاز واحد


----------



## alaarekabe (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن يكون كارت الشاشة فى مشكلة بس البرنامج بيشتغل على اى كارت شاشة سليم ابتداء من كارت 32 . ممكن يكون التعريف فى مشكلة


----------



## alaarekabe (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن يكون كارت الشاشة فى مشكلة بس البرنامج بيشتغل على اى كارت شاشة سليم ابتداء من كارت 32 . ممكن يكون التعريف فى مشكلة


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (5 يوليو 2010)

اخى العزيز ممكن pdf لتعليم البرنامج وشكرا


----------

